# Vain question, but need to know!



## Jedi101 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi there,

I am 9 weeks pregnant and have serious hair root issues! I have avoided hair dye so far, but have heard that after 12 weeks its ok. Can you please help with this as its driving me mad.

Thanks

Jedi


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

hi hun

i had my hair dyed during pregnancy but i dont know the official advice on it.  i know it has been asked before so it might be worth you searching for it

congratulations

love

Donna x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

As far as I am aware the issue of using hair dye during pregnancy is that it may affect your hair differently and that there is no risk to your baby. 

R xx


----------

